# Radio Q



## Morbo (Nov 30, 2004)

I just picked up a new GTO. I have a question about the radio. In the manual, it says the radio has FM1 & FM2 for presets. There is no FM1 or 2 on my radio, just FM, which means I only have 6 presets, not the 12. Is this correct? Yes I did press the FM button, it just stayed on FM(no 1 or 2). I even held it for a few seconds, nothing happened.

Thanks,


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

Try using the Mode button on the steering wheel controls and see if it let's you select FM1 and FM2.

Greg


----------



## Morbo (Nov 30, 2004)

GoatHerder said:


> Try using the Mode button on the steering wheel controls and see if it let's you select FM1 and FM2.
> 
> Greg


I tried that too and that doesn't work. Does everybody elses let them switch between FM1 & FM2?


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

Morbo said:


> I tried that too and that doesn't work. Does everybody elses let them switch between FM1 & FM2?


Does ASM appear on the display by any chance? If so, hit the ASM switch to turn it off and then try selecting FM1 & FM2. ASM only allows you to have six stations programmed in automatically in the FM band.

Greg


----------



## Morbo (Nov 30, 2004)

GoatHerder said:


> Does ASM appear on the display by any chance? If so, hit the ASM switch to turn it off and then try selecting FM1 & FM2. ASM only allows you to have six stations programmed in automatically in the FM band.
> 
> Greg


Oooh, I think asm IS in the display. I'll give it a try!

Thanks,


----------

